# From OP to 3Cycles (Corners)



## randomtypos (Feb 15, 2013)

How long did it take YOU to make the full transition? I understand the basic concept of them, but I don't get how people use them in BLD. Do you apply them intuitively on the spot? Does that just come with practice? Or do I have to make up my own algorithms for all 378 cases and memorize those? 

I just need some clarification, thanks


----------



## Ramo (Feb 15, 2013)

I am in the process of learning but I'll tell you what to do. If you're really serious about this, you will have to learn all 378 cases beforehand so that you won't have to make them up intuitively in a solve. Take a look at some of these commutators videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54SGrZbLcoE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yZoDi_B1lI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BRLUXDTp8Y

Select your buffer first. Then memorize one cycle and it's inverse. Keep doing this within a set and you should have to memorize less and less as you progress. Hope this helped!


----------



## randomtypos (Feb 15, 2013)

Ooooooh so I DO have to memorize all of them, at least in the beginning.

What do you mean by "within a set"? I assigned a letter to every corner on the cube, so I should I learn by going

AB
AC
AD
...etc all the way to 
YW
...and learning the appropriate alg?


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 15, 2013)

randomtypos said:


> Ooooooh so I DO have to memorize all of them, at least in the beginning.
> 
> What do you mean by "within a set"? I assigned a letter to every corner on the cube, so I should I learn by going
> 
> ...



Don't "memorize" cycles. "learn" cycles. It's like when you're in a math class and the teacher doesn't want you to memorize an equation for each problem, but rather understand how each problem works. Maybe that's a bad example, but you should be able to do your cycles intuitively, but quickly. 

Start with one set, for example, all of your A->Something cycles, and figure out a cycle for each one. Write them down and learn to do them intuitively as soon as you see them. It's just like learning F2L cases intuitively, where at first you watch the pieces move around, but then you just know what to do. 

Then whenever you get A->Something or Something ->A use a commutator instead of OP. then do the same for B etc. eventually you'll know a cycle for every case or be able to setup every case to a cycle you know.


This is what I hope Ramo meant by memorize. You memorize the intuition behind each cycle, but not the actual moves.


----------

